# 2014 or 2011 NEC PDF



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone have this so I can re-load it?
I accidentally erased mine off my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

*NEC on iPhone*

Anybody have the PDF for 2014 or 2011 NEC?
I accidentally erased mine off my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If it was on a memory card, you can run a recovery software and retrieve it.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

You are very welcome!!

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?p=1323089


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

If you downloaded yours from the NEC website then you can get it back from your account. If you cannot get access to your account, call them and explain your situation and they are really good about helping out.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

*NEC on iPhone*

Thank you Flying Sparks, but it won't let me download the 2014 PDF.
Got another link?


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Check out the NEC app worth every penny:thumbsup:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

sparky723 said:


> Thank you Flying Sparks, but it won't let me download the 2014 PDF.
> Got another link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


The link is on that page,
https://archive.org/download/nfpa.nec.2014/nfpa.nec.2014.pdf


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

....


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Check out the NEC app worth every penny:thumbsup:


$80: I read the reviews. Seems you can't bookmark or highlight. Same reason I haven't pulled the trigger on the 2014 pdf, though I've recently heard that the 2014 pdf is different than 2011 which I got the free download from buying the hard copy. But like I said; no markup tools so I rarely use it. I did find a jacked copy of the 2008 with all the markup tools available and it is awesome...except it's 2008.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

flying sparks listed the links in another thread too, and they worked for me.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/nec-2014-pdf-code-book-71144/


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Walkman said:


> $80: I read the reviews. Seems you can't bookmark or highlight. Same reason I haven't pulled the trigger on the 2014 pdf, though I've recently heard that the 2014 pdf is different than 2011 which I got the free download from buying the hard copy. But like I said; no markup tools so I rarely use it. I did find a jacked copy of the 2008 with all the markup tools available and it is awesome...except it's 2008.


It still won't download the 2014 NEC


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

sparky723 said:


> It still won't download the 2014 NEC


I was talking about from the NEC website.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sparky723 said:


> It still won't download the 2014 NEC


did you pay for the 2014 pdf?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

No
I've always known there were free downloads out there so I just download that PDF.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got the 2014 handbook pdf.
Time to crack it and remove all of the header info again.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Walkman said:


> $80: I read the reviews. Seems you can't bookmark or highlight. Same reason I haven't pulled the trigger on the 2014 pdf, though I've recently heard that the 2014 pdf is different than 2011 which I got the free download from buying the hard copy. But like I said; no markup tools so I rarely use it. I did find a jacked copy of the 2008 with all the markup tools available and it is awesome...except it's 2008.


Well you are sort of in luck since we are still on the 08 in this county. For a while anyway, but rumor has it we jump 11 and go straight to 14 when they decide to do it.

Course if you are working Pearl, they may require something besides 08, probably do. Outside is 08


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sparky723 said:


> No
> I've always known there were free downloads out there so I just download that PDF.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com





Nom Deplume said:


> I just got the 2014 handbook pdf.
> Time to crack it and remove all of the header info again.


Let's not do any of that on the forum -- thanks.


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Well you are sort of in luck since we are still on the 08 in this county. For a while anyway, but rumor has it we jump 11 and go straight to 14 when they decide to do it.
> 
> Course if you are working Pearl, they may require something besides 08, probably do. Outside is 08


Yeah , heard that rumor too. Unfortunately for me though I'm using 2014.


----------

